# cannot find mysql timezone tables



## kr651129 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm trying to setup mythtv as a backend on my FreeBSD 9.1 x64 box and when I run mythtv-setup it complains that it can't find the mysql timezone  tables.  I've followed this but can't seem to get anywhere.  Has anyone else ran into this before?


----------

